# Line 6 M9 stompbox modeler



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Who's got one? I do! I love it, so many great sounds in it. It's the little brother of the perhaps more famous M13. Still has all the same sounds in it, just a smaller footprint. 

Here's a video I made.

[YOUTUBE]xV-pHZRydxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

As always, great playing and a nice overview.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice demo. I've got most of the Tone Core pedals, and the M9 appears to have pretty much everything they do, and more. Kind of a Line 6 Greatest Hits.:smile: As such pretty cost effective.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, yeah it's a wicked little machine. The best pedal of 2009 in terms of value and coolness!

Line 6 Greatest Hits - great analogy! So true.


----------



## whackystrings (Feb 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, it forced me to move my EXH Electric Mistress off my board but there are decent substitutes onboard the M9. Being in a covers band, I need the kind of flexibility that this unit provides without a huge footprint. There are some "go to" pedals that shall never leave my board such as my fav comp, OD, and distortion pedals but this also frees-up stomps on my 'scenes' to dedicate to other useful effects. 

The M9 is truly a boon to my pedalboard and there is a lot of utility and fun factor all rolled up into this one unit. It was the most expensive piece of guitar kit I bought in 2009 but one that I believe will pay huge dividends.
Intelligent harmonies, improved synth emulations, and so much more make this a no-brainer for me.kksjur


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it includes all the Liqui-Flange options, then I don't think you're forfeiting anything moving your EM off the pedalboard. The Liqui-Flange is one helluva pedal.


----------

